# Renting in Lisbon?



## Nataliejchristie

Is the cost of renting in Lisbon high and what would you get for say 700 euros per month?

Is it beneficial to live in rural villages, and if yes, any recommendations? We are a family of 3 looking for 2/3 bed apartment or house..


----------



## omostra06

you wont get much in the city for 700,

take a look at casasapo, it will give you an idea what you will get for your money
Apartments - Lisboa - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal


----------



## Silverwizard

Nataliejchristie said:


> Is the cost of renting in Lisbon high and what would you get for say 700 euros per month?
> 
> Is it beneficial to live in rural villages, and if yes, any recommendations? We are a family of 3 looking for 2/3 bed apartment or house..



Hi Natalie,

As Derek quite rightly says "you won't get much in Lisbon for €700".
Lisbon,in common with most capital cities is not cheap.....You would 
get far more for your money heading out of the city,North will tend to be
more reasonable than South & you wouldn't have to go too far out of town to 
get far more for your cash.
There are many very nice areas within 30-45 mins drive of Lisbon,go online & check
with some of the various letting agencies & I'm sure you'll find
what you're looking for with little or no trouble.


----------



## Nataliejchristie

*Thanks!*



omostra06 said:


> you wont get much in the city for 700,
> 
> take a look at casasapo, it will give you an idea what you will get for your money
> Apartments - Lisboa - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal


omostra06 - brilliant site - thank you. Cartaxo looks nice..


----------



## Nataliejchristie

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Natalie,
> 
> As Derek quite rightly says "you won't get much in Lisbon for €700".
> Lisbon,in common with most capital cities is not cheap.....You would
> get far more for your money heading out of the city,North will tend to be
> more reasonable than South & you wouldn't have to go too far out of town to
> get far more for your cash.
> There are many very nice areas within 30-45 mins drive of Lisbon,go online & check
> with some of the various letting agencies & I'm sure you'll find
> what you're looking for with little or no trouble.


Silverwizard - thank you, yes, I agree..


----------



## oranger

Yes, depends what you want. While you can get a T3 apartment (3 bedrooms) in Lisbon for 700€ it won't be very special. Astute property owners are now remodelling apartments left, right and centre to get the wealthier (and often foreign) clients that will pay more, so there are less old style places at cheaper prices.

And there's a parallel market in places for local people which never go on any property sights - if an owner has got an agent involved it's because they want a higher price. Find an area you like and ask in cafés and restaurants - you'll likely find something much cheaper (though it may take time)

Depends entirely what you want - suburbs along the "marginal" (towards Cascais) do get cheaper the further out you go. Sintra and the nearby towns and villages are sometimes very nice and you can have a whole detached house with garden for 700€ or less. And away from Lisbon prices come down further. 

Porto is about 1/2 the price of Lisbon, as a rule of thumb. Though there are expensive parts too of course.

Try www dot casas dot com.pt too - often they have privately listed ones in there too.

Anyway, hope this helps...


----------

